# Tested for orange belt today :)



## shima (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah always fun working my way up through the ranks of a style again  I tested for orange belt today, 6 more colored belts to go before black now. Next test - out of the beginner color belts


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Namii (Jun 4, 2011)

Good deal Shima!
It will be kinda nice not being the newbie anymore.  I still feel like a newbie in TKD at orange belt. That's Ok though. Learning is always fun.


----------



## Mass (Jun 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## shima (Jun 4, 2011)

Namii said:


> Good deal Shima!
> It will be kinda nice not being the newbie anymore.  I still feel like a newbie in TKD at orange belt. That's Ok though. Learning is always fun.



I get to wear my black belt from my last school, so I at least don't look like a newbie in class, but yeah I know what you mean. I actually know enough to test for Purple already, just need to practice and perfect one of the two new forms (the other new form for Purple I've already got looking super sharp as I've been practicing that + a black belt level form for tournament) 

That's probably the most confusing part of my orange belt kenpo status / previously styles black belt status... the MP often just loves skipping a lot of the material I need for my next belt (since I've already learned it) and working on black belt level material instead since the adult class only has one other beginner in it, and the rest are all brown and black belts. I personally love getting to work on the advanced material, but sometimes I have to remind them that I need to practice my beginner stuff for my next test!


----------



## Namii (Jun 4, 2011)

We have a guy who holds a black belt in TKD that just started in our Gumdo class. He wears his TKD uniform and his belt. So that probably helps him not feel like a complete noob. I know what you mean about learning stuff beyond your rank, Ive been allowed to join in on some of the more advanced stuff too. Its Fun!


----------



## seasoned (Jun 4, 2011)

All about learning, with a little fun added in. Congratulations on you new learning experience in your new dojo.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations


----------



## WC_lun (Jun 5, 2011)

Congrats on the OJ!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jun 5, 2011)

Awesome!:mst:


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats, Shima!


----------



## Carol (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations and well done!


----------

